# Input File ohne Textfeld



## flou (11. April 2007)

hallo,

gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit, ein <input type="file... ohne das Textfeld zu erstellen?
Also nur den Button?


----------



## schutzgeist (11. April 2007)

Du willst aber schon etwas abschicken?

evtl. type="hidden"

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/versteckte.htm#definieren


----------



## flou (11. April 2007)

was soll mir das ein hidden feld nützen?
es soll lediglich das textfeld ausgeblendet werden....der button soll da bleiben, und ja, es soll auch was verschickt werden!

size="0" funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## Gumbo (11. April 2007)

Das Textfeld des Dateiauswahlelements dient zur Kontrolle der ausgewählten Datei und lässt sich nicht ausblenden.


----------



## sozialesAbseits (11. April 2007)

Ich glaube, mich als Benutzer würde das auch irritieren, wenn ich nicht nochmal den Dateipfad ansehen könnte.


----------



## 5im0n (11. April 2007)

Du könntest das feld höchstens "unsichtbar" machen per css also border auf 0 und background transparent. Was anderes fällt mir auch nicht ein.


----------



## Gumbo (11. April 2007)

Formularelemente lassen sich oft nur sehr beschränkt formatieren. Dabei hängt es vor allem vom Webbrowser ab, was alles zulässig ist.
Roger Johansson hat in „Styling form controls with CSS, revisited“ die meistgenutzten Browser auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Wenn man sieht, was bei einigen dabei herauskommt, ist es verständlich, dass einige nahezu gar keine Veränderungen zulassen.


----------

